# Model Engineering in the Jet Age



## BobWarfield (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing what some modelers will build:

[youtube=425,350]WnKCzIn-wYA&hl=en[/youtube]

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 21, 2008)

wow, the guy does a great job flying it as well


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow indeed! I wish I could control a RC car half as well! ... Do you think any extream modelers have devised working weaponry for these beauties? That would be quite scary, but in another way really cool! ;D


Ralph.


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 21, 2008)

There was a fellow in Oz or NZ, can't remember which, that used to have a site up about how to build a cruise missile from these things. They made him take it down for obvious reasons. 

You can get TV cameras that link back to the pilot as well as sensor arrays for instruments. It's really amazing what's possible.

Some day I would like to build a turbine engine, but no real desire to build the aircraft. I flew R/C for several years and it's pretty difficult to keep them in one piece. Flying a plane with such heavy wing loading as this one would make it particularly hard. It has to fly pretty fast all the time or it stalls and falls out of the air.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## rake60 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is one amazing model.

I have flown RC planes for short periods of time. 
I mean for as long as it took to crash and destroy them. 
That jet would take a require a more steady hand than I have.

A friend on mine has a couple RC Helicopters.
He has never even offered to allow me a shot 
at flying one of those.  
Perhaps because he's well aware of my flight safety record? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rick


----------



## bentprop (Apr 21, 2008)

Bob,the cruise-missile guy was indeed in NZ.He's a clever fellow,no doubt about it.I believe he also built a jet-powered go-kart.
I also fly r/c planes ,and had my share of crashes over the years.Jets just don't interest me at all,I like the "bang-bang" on the front ;D


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 21, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> There was a fellow in Oz or NZ, can't remember which, that used to have a site up about how to build a cruise missile from these things. They made him take it down for obvious reasons.


Bob his name was Bruce Simspon from NZ, he was developing a $5000 cruisemissle using his pulsejet design. I think this was before sept 11th. His site is very informative on alot of other subjects. That is when the info on my very first post here came from. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=944.0
His cruisemissle idea was probably not his most favored by the NZ or US governments


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 21, 2008)

See told you scary but also kind of cool!!?! 

Funny thing, I was looking into electro etching a while back and landed on a page with two funny flower petal things electro etched on it.... This was well before I joined this forum! Tim I do believe I passed through this site via your first post a few months back!! And didn't even stop to say hi!! : ( I was on a mission!)  Small world! ;D


Ralph.


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 21, 2008)

Aha!

Zuesrekning, did you build a buzz bomb? Would love to do a pulsejet some day. What a wild and crazy thing. 

I'll leave you with one more: a 240 mph twin pulsejet R/C plane. 

[youtube=425,350]1e-Ar7gb4tQ&hl=en[/youtube]


That must be a real handful to fly! Notice he had to dead stick it in when the engines quit. The speed is amazing. Also note how loud and the hearing protection for all involved.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 21, 2008)

Here you are Bob,

You can make them for next to nothing.

http://www.beck-technologies.com/freeplans.html

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 21, 2008)

Bob, unfortunately as with most of my projects I started on and never finished it. I built the valve head and fuel nozzle. All I need to finish it is a way to roll the sheet metal and then get it to run. Mine should be aproximatley 10#-15# of thrust. They are ungodly loud. I've seen a small 5#er running and it was like having a swarm of bumble bees in your head with a huge amplifier  
if you are interested build one. They are very simple. 
Tim


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 21, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Here you are Bob,
> 
> You can make them for next to nothing.
> 
> ...



Brilliant!

That one is sure to annoy the neighborhood.

Speaking of loud, I had to go look at the NZ fellow's site again. I can't even imagine being on a go-kart with those big engines blasting away behind my head.

http://www.aardvark.co.nz/pjet/

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bernd (Apr 22, 2008)

Very impressive.

Way back I flew R/C planes also, but not that fast. 8)

 I see they fly in an area with no population around. At 240mph that thing will go 4 miles in one minute. Seems if my calcs are correct that plane would go approximately 12 miles before running out of fuel, if indeed that was a full 3 minute running of the plane on the video. I'd like to know what range the radio has. It would seem that you could get out of range very fast at that speed. Also it's hard to see such a small craft when it gets farhter away from you. I have to give the pilot a big hand for his concentration on controlling it and the dead stick landing. It takes expertise to do that.

Bernd


----------



## Circlip (Apr 22, 2008)

Them there look like the valve petals of a "Brauner" Zeus?? if so this was the first thing I drew using Autocad after being taught how to use a monitor to draw on rather than a big lump of wood twenty years ago. Pulse jets are no challenge to your array of carbides Bob :big: but they would come into their own on a turbine, Nimonics and Inconols an all that. Regards  Ian.


----------

